# Dwarf Tactics Please Help Me!



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I need Dwarf Tactics. You can read my army list, everything on there is what I have.


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone give me tactics!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Again my young friend: patience is a virtue you have yet to understand

Read my post on your thread on O&G tactics, they also apply here.


----------



## Phaden (Feb 7, 2010)

There is a search feature, lucky for you I wrote one with my old account which I lost the pass too so I can link you.

CLICK ME

If you want a tactica on a specific thing, let me know preferably by pm and I'll help you out.


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks alot Phaden!


----------



## Phaden (Feb 7, 2010)

not a problem


----------



## Realm79 (May 12, 2010)

*tactics help*

Hello,
I suggest reading either/or Sun Tzu/Machiavelli: The Art of War, as well as a history on Alexander the great. If you have time read about Gen. Lee/Napoleon also. Classic thoughts about war never go out of style. Just the troop choices.

To bring this into focus I will tell you my best results with my Dwarf army came about vs. an experienced fast moving/hard hitting Beastman army. My set-up was as follows in column format front to back:

10 x Crossbow in a line acting as a skirmish screen
20 x Warriors w/FC in a block directly behind (10 wide/2 deep)
24 x Iron Breakers w/FC+Thane as ASB (6 wide/4 deep)
20 x Slayers (5w/4d)

I don't remember the Thane's points/equipment or Slayer choice exactly, but I do remember I had insufficient flank protection/flank attack overall. There were a few other army choices but they were irrelevant to this core group as the Beast Men slammed my first two blocks and surrounded my IB's. I almost secured a win however with my two best units working together as the front dissolved around them.

The best I can tell you right now is this:
put your worst troops in front, your best troops right behind them, and your second best/aka "shock" troops behind your best. If you have table room/pts available and the models, select a core troop as reserve behind the "shock". Something I neglected. 
This force will either be your main thrust or your hold out point to rally around as you choose. 
Good luck and good gaming.


----------

